# Hissing noise



## Laserslave (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey, I recently bought an 05' 35th annversery Z. Its a beautiful car! Problem is, it is now making a hissing noise when I accelerate, but it doesnt really do it that much when I'm just revving the engine. It almost sounds like the car is turbo'ed. It still only has 350 miles on it and the factory greese still is buring off which makes an aweful smell. But could all of this be linked? I have been driving it rather hard, to really hard. What do we think the problem is? Thanks.
Slave


----------



## z33nismo (Feb 18, 2006)

Laserslave said:


> Hey, I recently bought an 05' 35th annversery Z. Its a beautiful car! Problem is, it is now making a hissing noise when I accelerate, but it doesnt really do it that much when I'm just revving the engine. It almost sounds like the car is turbo'ed. It still only has 350 miles on it and the factory greese still is buring off which makes an aweful smell. But could all of this be linked? I have been driving it rather hard, to really hard. What do we think the problem is? Thanks.
> Slave


Is the noise coming from the back? It could be exhaust leaks!


----------



## maximZ (Dec 9, 2004)

Is there any chance they installed in intake on the car? I've seen some dealer slap on Nismo CAI's.

Pop your hood. Do you see a large filter up front? Or maybe some long tubes coming from the rear right of the bay down to the front right?

The Jim Wolf intake sound exactly like what you describe.


----------

